# gpart ufs size problem



## vecihi (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

On FreeBSD 8.3 stable system I got this error:


```
# gpart add -b 2016 -s 11712877029 -t freebsd -i 1 mfid0
gpart: size: '11712877029' : Invalid argument
```

I used UFS file system.

What is your suggestion?

Thanks
Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

You can use K, M, G and T for the size too. As in -s 10G.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2013)

If you do not use a suffix, the size is interpreted as blocks, not bytes.


----------



## vecihi (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this error on auto-Install of PC-BSD. If disk size is huge, the installation fails. So I have to change shell script code. Is there another way to fix it without using K, M, G and T?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

vecihi said:
			
		

> I got this error on Auto-Install of PC-BSD.


[thread=7290]*PC-BSD*, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics[/thread]


----------

